

Ask HN: What to do when the .com is too expensive? - hartator

We have found a new name for our company, the .com is parked (I mean do you know any good .com that&#x27;s not?).<p>We have exchanged maybe 10 emails with the domain broker and he is asking us almost $20,000. We have make a proposal for $1,400 (Similar domains sell for this price), and the broker told us that our offer is too low to even be taken to the actual owner. Sic.<p>We try to find an alternative of the .com, like alternative domains as .io, .net, .ly ... or to add a prefix (my, your, get, the...) or a suffix (app, service, hq...)<p>I wonder what&#x27;s the best practices?<p>PS: We are a web-based SaaS for businesses.
======
trienthusiast
I will be counter-intuitive here and ask you this.

Is the domain worth 20k for you? If it is, and you think in the long run it
will add 20k to your bottom line, then buy it.

If for any reason the startup won't succeed (knock on wood), if that is an
appetizing enough .com, it will still be worth its asking price.

I recently read the examine.com guys bought it for 42k. I thought that was a
very big risk for a starting blog. But in fairness, i think a domain name like
examine.com could be re-sold for a very similar amount in short time.

If you think the .com is not worth 20k for you, or if you don't have 20k -
then go for a prefix/suffix.

Buy cheap brand PPC campaigns on Googlee for your brand (I assume the parked
domain isn't doing it) so that when people Google the name, they get to you.
And eventually if you have constant Ads on top, and your site has a content as
opposed to a parked domain,it will rank better in google too.

~~~
hartator
We can put 20k on a domain name if we really want to.

But from my experience, a domain name is a domain name and it's usually not
worth that much of the money. 20k can be spent in a marketing campaign that
will out weigth the benefits of having the "pure" .com

~~~
SoloX5
That's a bit simplistic.

Having "Examine.com" as our brand brought us weight - the domain is easy to
remember, easy to understand, has a link to what we're selling, and so forth.

BUT - that 42k was never _all_ we had. It was maybe ~25% of what we had. We
decided that the brandability of the domain was more important than buying
ads.

As you have a SaaS business, buying ads may work out. On the other hand,
having a non-.com may backfire.

YMMV.

------
byoung2
_We have found a new name for our company_

Since you are rebranding, you might be better off finding a name where the
.com is available just to avoid the hassle of being shaken down if you get big
later. Companies that just ponied up the money when they got big are dropbox
(formerly getdropbox.com) and facebook (formerly thefacebook.com). It seems
like recently you don't even need the .com (e.g. famo.us and socket.io), so
you could go that route if your name is short and easy to remember.

~~~
jaredsohn
> It seems like recently you don't even need the .com (e.g. famo.us and
> socket.io)

Keep in mind that these examples are websites that target developers, which at
least in the past were more willing than others to go to non-.coms.

------
notduncansmith
You're best off prefixing (to get a .com) or going with an alternative TLD.
Don't get a .net or .org though, because they just don't have the same appeal.
Maybe try one of the new TLD's (.academy, .guru, .sexy, etc)? Also, don't
worry about the effect your domain may have on SEO. Focus on solid content
marketing and the SEO will come - use paid traffic and a good autoresponder
series if you have to spend money on marketing.

~~~
archagon
Maybe I'm biased because I'm in the same situation, but I really do think .net
has almost as much cachet as .com. Some people even _prefer_ the .net domain
to the .com. (daringfireball.net)

~~~
SoloX5
Very uncommon.

------
ksec
The only other TLD that i see could possibly rival .com is .web. But it is
plagued with all sort of stupid copyright issues.

As a developer or businesses SaaS, i dont think tld matters. Because you
target audience are unlikely to give a damn about it. However if it was a
public facing website then I think .com matters a lot. A lot of people still
think of everything in .com on the Internet.

------
cylinder
Is there any way you can find out who the real owner is?

The broker doesn't want to take your offer because he won't make much
commission. He'd rather hold out for a bigger offer later on.

Circumvent the broker. Owner may be more likely to take your offer.

~~~
hartator
I will do that without a blink of eye, but I don't think that's possible. Both
the website and the whois redirect to the broker.

I can double check whois history or website history on archive.org but I don't
think I will find anything of value.

------
csmdev
Find another one.

Don't get fixated on things. A business must evolve and adapt in order to
succeed. If you are stubborn about a simple name, the web domain is the least
of your worries.

~~~
hartator
Yes, we are working on that.

But, the odds that the other ideas we can have in a .com are still already
taken are pretty high. I will be thinking that's a common issue.

~~~
jbardnz
Yeah in all likely hood any other .com's will be parked but as you mentioned
in your post similar domains are selling for $1400 or around the price you are
happy to pay. If this one broker is asking way to much move on and find a
different .com that you can afford.

------
Noma
How about .co?

~~~
hartator
I was thinking they have bad reputation. Have they not?

